# New Ob



## albion (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi All,

Been quite a while since I've been here. We have had SOB for the last 6 years and just put deposit on 2015 OB 322BH. Should pickit up this weekend. Our first trailer was an '06 21rs. We loved it but wanted/needed more room. We will soon be back to being Outbackers.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome back....

....Go Beavs!


----------



## albion (Jul 17, 2007)

Took delivery yesterday on our new OB 322BH. Getting it loaded today and headed out on the maiden voyage next week. Can't wait. We sold our SOB last fall, been missing the great outdoors.
Already made one mod- Switched the swing on the door to the bunk room from RH to LH. The bathroom doorknob would be embedded into the bunk door in no time.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome back to Outback! I used to live in Veneta so can relate to the excitement of getting back to camping.







Have fun.


----------

